# Gelcoat repair???



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 24 Cape Horn and while driving on the trailer, I guess I nicked the gelcoat on the center line of the hull, leaving a 2-3" crack and a small spot where the gelcoat popped off. Could someone give me a idea of what this will cost to fix and who to take it to locally, I live on the West side. Any help would be appreciated.....

I will post some pics tommorrow.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Big Mike's fiberglass. He will come out to you. 206-4499.


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

kevin langan 221-1989, he's good.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

nic247nite said:


> kevin langan 221-1989, he's good.


Old thread but wanted to shout out for Kevin. He just patched my console for new electronics. 2 colors with many holes. Perfect match - couldn't even fid the patches looking for them.. and price can't be beat by anyone!


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gel Coat Repair*

We can take care of this. My shop is located at Harbor View Marina. Give me a call if you would like to bring it by for a free estimate. We would be happy to look at it for you.

Thanks,
Big Mike
www.bigmikesfiberglass.com
850-206-4499


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Does your trailer look like this? If so, that setup is notorious for doing what has happened to your hull. Change the setup, or it WILL happen again. Change the trailer BEFORE you have the hull repaired.






























Install Forward Keel Bunks.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Get your estimate in writing and make sure EVERY thing is clear before leaving...


----------

